# 40k to Fantasy



## techwitch (Nov 6, 2009)

Thinking of starting a fantasy army (Skaven specifically) and was wondering if i know the 40k rules as Ive been playing that up to now, how much more is there to learn for WHFB?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Well the way WS v WS and STR v Toughness works is very similar, other than that, everything you learn't in 40k will pretty much be useless in Herohammer, so you pretty much have to learn everything.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats not strictly true. If you've learnt 1 of the other games then your half way to learning the other.
The basic terminology is the same, The stats and the taking turns are the same,
The main difference will be the way the armies are chosen and the tactics but these you can learn as you go, All you really need is a read through of the little rulebook an army book and a few practice games to get the hang of it.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

It's a very different game, but you'll find a lot of little things that are very similar, so if you're used to 40k, you'll learn fantasy pretty quickly - you just have to make sure you don't get all the rules confused for the two games  you'll find things like ward saves, which work just like invulnerable saves, except you can take it in addition to your normal armour save, rather than having to choose one or the other - a little similar, yet quite different.

Anyway, Here (link) is a thread where we have a few more indepth answers about 40k to fantasy, maybe that will help you.

Hope that helps!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Honestly, once you get past the major core mechanic difference-- the movement phase-- they're remarkably similar games. A read through of the rulebook will probably be all you need to get a feel for the game-- it won't look too different from 40k as far as the core mechanics are concerned. The big differences are the movement phase, and scoring combat resolution, and both are remarkably simple. I've actually had a handful of people tell me they think Fantasy is an easier game to learn because a lot of the things are regimented and quantified, where 40k is a much more fluid game on the tabletop.


----------

